# Need a luthier in K-W area



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2006)

My LP Classic took a tumble. The headstock is cracked. I feel like I lost a friend. Help.
I live about 45min west of K-W. Does anyone have an idea where I should go????


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

as far as breaks go, that's a fairly common one, and i'd say any decent tech should be able to fix it for you. i'd say your best bet in the area is folkways music in guelph, they do good work. also look at the thread here


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2006)

thank you the help is appreciated


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to call and ask for Mike at Sherwood Music in Kitchener (in guitar repair...there are two Mike's working at the store).

Good luck with the repair....what a horrible feeling when something like that happens.

Dave


----------



## Travis (Jan 15, 2010)

*Kitchener Guitar Repair*

Check out Kitchener Guitar Repair. The guy there is really good.

Good luck!


----------

